# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Cc Valide

## bessyoo7

A KA NAJKUSH Credit Card Valide?

----------


## Blerim R

Keto gjera shperndahen ne forume per hacking

PS: Ketu tek Forumishqiptar gjasat jan 90% qe te mos marresh CC Valide

----------


## ExTaSy

http://ccarders.blogspot.com/

----------

